# برنامج Slideshow XL 10.6.1 FINAL لعمل اقوى عروض والبومات الصور مع اضافة الموسيقى المفضلة لك للالبوم



## اني بل (7 ديسمبر 2010)

برنامج Slideshow XL 10.6.1 FINAL لعمل اقوى عروض والبومات الصور مع اضافة الموسيقى المفضلة لك للالبوم





​​Slideshow XL 10.6.1 FINAL | 15.7 MB
Produce easy and fast professional slideshows, select a directory with pictures, add afterwards your favorite song from a Audio-CD - finished!

Features:

* Slideshow for PC, autostarting CD-ROM, DVD, VCD, SVCD
* unlimited number of pictures
* adding Audios directly from your Audio-CD, also MP3's
* including a comfortable picture manipulation
* direct scanning of pictures
* import of digital cameras or of any TWAIN equipment (TV-Card, Capturecard etc..)
* more than 125 different slideeffects
* over 50 effects for pictures
* print of photo albums
* manage several slideshows
* the easiest way for archiving your pictures together with your personal notes (e.g. holiday1, holiday2...)
* very easy handling, optimal for beginners!
* build your own ***eensaver out of your photos
* create HTML webpages out of your pictures and upload them to the internet
* NEW! Integrated CD Burning
* NEW! Animated Slideshows for Webpages
* NEW! New Outputformats (FLV, 3GP, SWF)
* NEW! Slideshows for Mobile Phones and MP3-Player's
* NEW! Slideshow for iPOD&coyp;, iPHONE©, iPAD© and PSP©

Version 10.6.0
- Update: Improved routine update for Windows 7 and Vista (10/22/2010)
- Fix: Turn to the picture quality is otherwise (10/22/2010)
- Update windows Turn "settings for current picture" now rotate, etc., and different arrangement of the buttons (22/10/2010)
- Update: Cancel at video creation is now available (21.10.2010)
- Update: While the video creation, users can now "PC Shutdown" on / deselect (21.10.2010)
- Update: After the import is displayed, the last imported Slideshow (21.10.2010)
- Update: effects appear only once, just in front of the picture at this picture (21.10.2010)
- Update: Video Selection window with new icons (21.10.2010)
- Update: Path of audio and image-open dialog is noted for nights PRG Start (10/20/2010)
- Update: Added ***ollbar for effects (10/20/2010)

للتحميل من هنا

او

للتحميل من هنا

او

للتحميل من هنا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: برنامج Slideshow XL 10.6.1 FINAL لعمل اقوى عروض والبومات الصور مع اضافة الموسيقى المفضلة لك للالبوم*

*تسلم ايديكي اني

وجار التحميل​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: برنامج Slideshow XL 10.6.1 FINAL لعمل اقوى عروض والبومات الصور مع اضافة الموسيقى المفضلة لك للالبوم*

ربنا يعوضك يا حبي


----------



## kalimooo (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: برنامج Slideshow XL 10.6.1 FINAL لعمل اقوى عروض والبومات الصور مع اضافة الموسيقى المفضلة لك للالبوم*

غير موجود البرنامج


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: برنامج Slideshow XL 10.6.1 FINAL لعمل اقوى عروض والبومات الصور مع اضافة الموسيقى المفضلة لك للالبوم*

  رااائع

شكرا لمجهودك

سلام ونعمه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: برنامج Slideshow XL 10.6.1 FINAL لعمل اقوى عروض والبومات الصور مع اضافة الموسيقى المفضلة لك للالبوم*




كليمو قال:


> غير موجود البرنامج


 

*موجود يا استاذي*

*وكل اللنكات شغاله*​


----------



## tarektop (28 مارس 2011)

*رد: برنامج Slideshow XL 10.6.1 FINAL لعمل اقوى عروض والبومات الصور مع اضافة الموسيقى المفضلة لك للالبوم*

يسلموووووووو الايادى


----------

